# Looking for DM help...



## MelissaS (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this community  I am hoping for any advice possible to help out my buddy....
My big old boy Calvin was diagnosed with DM a couple of weeks ago. He is about to be 13 next month so he's no spring chicken...although other than the DM he is remarkably healthy. Since his diagnosis I have been spending all my free time trying to find any advice possible. I have him on several of the supplements suggested by Dr. Clemmons, as well as adding some of the vegetables he suggested to his diet. This week I also started him on Royal Jelly and plan on also adding Bee Pollen to his regimen. Has anyone out there had success with these? He seems to be doing well thus far on the jelly.
I also had another question that I just can't seem to find the answer to... Is the DM worsened by the cold weather? We live in the Northwest and it has been really cold and damp. I want to continue trying to exercise him but I don't want to make it progress further by subjecting him to cold temps... 
I am on the fence about trying to drag him to therapy. Since I took him home at 8 weeks he has had terrible anxiety being in the car, no matter what we have tried to soothe him. Just recently we had to take him to the vet which after a night there and 2 car trips left him almost completely unable to walk at all. I think it was the stress of all of it that made his legs so much worse. We thankfully somehow got him back on his feet and walking again. He is very determined and I know he has a lot of fight left in him. This boy has been my hero on more occasions than I can remember and it's my turn to give back to him. I have read through so many of the posts on here and am inspired by the support everyone has ben able to offer. Any help at all would be so appreciated. 
Thanks so much, 
Melissa


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Read this thread!!! Very exciting!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...m-cell-treatment-degenerative-myelopathy.html


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

At 13, I would just try and make whatever time he has left comfortable and spoiled rotten. Thats just me. No therapy, no car rides, no medical procedures. Just tons of love, comfort and lots and lots of dog treats... Let him have what time he has left in happiness surrounded by his people.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm sorry.

I lost a 9 year old to DM about 5 years ago.

I would avoid any stress to him, love him and let him enjoy his elder years.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I agree with what others have said. Just enjoy what time you have left with him. Spoil him rotten and love him lots. =)


----------



## marti (Dec 15, 2011)

*DM*

I'm assuming its Degenerative Mylopathy and not Diabetes Melantis?

My GSD was wobbly in the hind legs due to over medication by a Vet. I thought maybe he had DM and so did she.

Fortunately, a pharmacist said he should not be taking both drugs 
I went home gradually d/c one of the drugs, found another Vet and he was back to his same old self within a week.

But during the wobbly time, weeks asking the Vet what's wrong with him, I held his tail to steady him everywhere he went but especially as he was getting up. Even the neighbors would help out. It made a big difference. He could then walk very well with that bit of stabilazation even up and down steps.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

My 11yr old male, Frisco, also has sever DM. He is now on Dr. Clemmons medication ( made in a Pharmacy in Florida and shipped to me, reasonable price).
As far as the weather, it depends. It very well make it worse. Mine reacts badly to hot Georgia summers and it exacerbates his symptoms.

It may be the stress of going to the vet that exacerbated your dog's symptoms. My female passed in the summer and he took it so hard. He was depressed, wasn;t eating, whining, etc. It was just hearwrenching, so we purchased a puppy just for him. It really helped him but the stress of loss made his DM go swiftly downhill. Now he has more stable days and some really bad days. We try to keep his life less stressful. If the puppy is too much for him, he will come over to me and we let him in part of the house where he is comfy.


----------



## carlsonee (Feb 25, 2006)

*Help with DM*

http://wholisticpawsvet.com/articles/Degenerative_Myelopathy_German_Shepherd_Dogs.pdf

Not sure if you have checked out this article, I had a scare with my dog and looked up everything I could. Falko did not have DM, but I was ready to go out and start the diet and supplementation. I am still thinking about checking out that "Natures Recipe Food" too. Let me know what you think. May prayers are with you and your baby.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I've heard to give them salmon oil. 
I'm sorry about the diagnosis and hope you can find some great ideas here.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the link above is a good one.

My senior, now passed male, tho he didn't have DM, he did have spinal issues due to neurological problems associated with tick disease, laser treatments worked really well for him , so that is something you might want to check into as well.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't have any advice on DM, but just wanted to say that I'm sorry to hear that your boy has this. It sounds like you are a great owner and will do whatever you can for him. He's lucky to have you  Kisses to him!


----------



## carlsonee (Feb 25, 2006)

*DM*

May also want to consider pool therapy if you have a specialty vet clinic that offers it. My boy has HD and some spinal issues. He is about to start pool therapy again, which really helped (he won't walk outside too much) also massage therapy, laser and acupuncture. I would not give up, look into everything you can. Prayers are with you.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I have always wondered about alpha lipoic acid for DM dogs, as it protects the nerves. Just a thought. 

I know that Clemmons' protocol has helped a lot of dogs, but not all respond. I do wish you the best.


----------



## carlsonee (Feb 25, 2006)

*Help with DM*

Please let us know how things go. Thinking of you and your baby.


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

A few things that helped my GSD
I would put a heat pad on her back for 15 min once a day everyday (low heat)
Daily vitamin
Super Joint Enhancer from Pet Meds
Good dry food http://www.hillspet.com/where-to-buy.html
Exercise: run dog on lease on grass for short distance but sprint type running even though senior dog attempt to run or jog
If Dog starts to drag either hind leg paw where back paw claws scrape ground tape up hind leg using blue painter tape, first place soft cloth such as a sock in area and then tape not to tight but not loose
I have a picture of my GSD and where I taped her up within two weeks of doing these things she felt much better 
I also gave her “Tramadol 50mg” for pain when the first episode started and then backed off when the pain subsided 
Since its winter the cold does not help so keep a lite blanket on the body when Calvin is laying down or sleeping and dog bed and blanket underneath
Avoid stairs if you have two stories keep him downstairs 
And as already mentioned Dr. Clemmons look at info

Picture of Hana my GSD where I taped her hind legs and I did it to both she responded great to those things mentioned and was doing so well, I kind of slacked off when she showed great improvement. I did lose her this DEC as Hana had a rapid onset of the disease, it was shocking and do wish I had kept to the treatment but gave in to her love for cookies and her love of going to work with me every Monday where she would run and follow me and Lucky around for 3 hours when she had improved. 

Hope it helps Calvin 

:gsdhead::angel:Hana RIP 2003/12-30/2011


----------



## Rocky89 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello Melissa, did you have any luck sticking with Dr. Clemmons diet? If not did you find something more helpful


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Rocky89 said:


> Hello Melissa, did you have any luck sticking with Dr. Clemmons diet? If not did you find something more helpful


MelissaS only made 1 post 5 years ago. 

You are probably better off starting a post of your own, I think maybe there is a current DM post. Or maybe check out the DM-testing thread and look at the people who have posted recently, who say they have a dog with DM, and contact them. 

Where you see the poster's name, it tells when the post was made, and how many posts the poster has made. 

I just don't want you to feel like no one is responding to you, because if you take the lack of response personally, as so many do, you are setting yourself up to feel bad.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

We all seem to be pitching in to try to help them out. OP my not know how to start a thread?? I found it a bit confusing at first myself?? 


At anyrate I took another tact to find a more recent thread, I just searched for me here and DM and I found one! 

This is much more recent, I think there maybe one or two more??? But his will work.:


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/612337-degenerative-myelopathy.html


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Rocky89, I took the liberty of starting a new thread for you -- your name is in the title. Hopefully it will help you find people who are still around who can help you:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...our-success-stories-about-what-worked-dm.html


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

selzer said:


> MelissaS only made 1 post 5 years ago.
> 
> You are probably better off starting a post of your own, I think maybe there is a current DM post. Or maybe check out the DM-testing thread and look at the people who have posted recently, who say they have a dog with DM, and contact them.
> 
> ...


I have also been guilty of finding a thread very interedying, only to discover it is an old old thread. I try to be more observant now. I guess starting a new thread on the topic of interest is best.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Magwart said:


> Rocky89, I took the liberty of starting a new thread for you -- your name is in the title. Hopefully it will help you find people who are still around who can help you:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...our-success-stories-about-what-worked-dm.html


LOL well I'll say thank you for him!!

An effort worthy of a Houndie I would say!!


----------

